# Should I give these horses treats?



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm usually over on the dog boards but I hope you don't mind me popping over here.

I live on a large area of private land which includes a large horse paddock where 4 horses and a foal are currently grazing (the paddock is rented out). 

Often when I walk my Westie we go past the paddock and two of the horses always come to greet us and are very friendly towards both me and my dog (the other ones and the foal tend to ignore us).

These horses don't get ridden and don't seem to get much attention from whoever grazes them, although obviously someone comes to feed them and they seem to be in good condition.

I'd love to bring some sort of food/treat with me when we walk past the horses since they seem to enjoy seeing us so much, but I don't want to do anything to upset the owners.

If it were your horses in this situation, would you be angry if I gave a treat to the horses every few days? If you think this is ok, what sort of treat? My first thought was carrots but I'm the first to admit I don't know a whole lot about horses!

Thanks


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

carrots and apples are usually safe but do try to check with the owners first as the horses may be on some sort of diet and apples and carrotts have sugar in them the owners may object strongly to you feeding them, as some horses/ponies try to snatch and could catch your fingers, on the whole I would say not feed them unless you check with the owners first.

we have children who come to feed our ponies over the gate with carrots and apple and I dont object on the whole but some people would.

jenn


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend giving apples or carrot, as Jenny says they contain a lot of sugar and if any of the horses is laminitic these are some of the worst foods you can give them.

Also as Jenny says, giving treats can encourage snatching even when the person isn't holding any food and someone could end up being bitten. 

They'll appreciate a good scratch as much as anything and its a whole lot safer - never mind the health aspect, you won't be risking anyone's wrath!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah thanks, I never thought about the safety side of it! And I never see the owners and have no idea who they are, so I can't check with them.

I'll stick to just saying hello then


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

safer certainly someone around my know the owners, its worth asking

jenn


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to have a real problem with passers by feeding our horses whilst they were out grazing. I'm sorry I'm one owner that would not be pleased if you were feeding my horses!

If you think your being nice giving them a treat your wrong. Giving treats by hand to some horses can cause problems with nipping and biting and expecting anyone that approches them to have treats. One treat may be alright but if you concider other passers by doing the same, can you imagine the extra amount of food being given, on top of the feed given by the owner. Over feeding can cause serious health problems. 

My horses are on a paddock with little grass partly because they are a tad overweight, people asume that either they are not being cared for or feel sorry for them and treat them. WRONG! They are on a diet for a reason, for their own benefit. They are both happy and healthy. 

I would certainly seek out the owner for there permission before you treat.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I would never feed anybody horses treats at all unless i had the owners persmission.
There maybe reasons why horses can't be fed treats bo thers so the safest thing is just to ask the owner/s if you see them out walking.

XxX


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

A horse at my yard is laminitic and allergic to carrots. to me, it equates to feeding a random dog sausages, just not to be done.


----------

